# HELP!fry or bugs??



## Guest (Jun 6, 2005)

I am very new at owning fish, and currently have only 1 chinese algea eater. He(she) is the only fish in the tank, and I have had it for maybe 2 months.Just tonight, I noticed these tiny round/oval-like "things" in the tank.I am not sure how they got there.If they are bugs or tiny fish!! I need to know what to do asap. I probably sound like an idiot..but what are they??? There was never another algea eater in the tank..only this one. Are these little round creatures bugs? they are silver in color, and seem to have antenna's in the front.Whoever's got the answer..please email me asap..as I need to know if this is safe for my fish.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Sound like coepods or other neomatodes. More frequent waterchanges and gravel vacs will clear them up. Not harmful to fish.


----------

